# 1938 schwinn paramount



## kccomet (Mar 23, 2015)

i bought the paramount this winter from a fellow caber. its been hard to get at, but i thought id dig it out for a few pics on this nice day. everyone with an early paramount thinks they have a 38, i believe this one is


----------



## rigid76 (Mar 23, 2015)

That bike is so cool, one of these days....
Is that a bolt head I see on top of BB?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 23, 2015)

rigid76 said:


> Is that a bolt head I see on top of BB?




It's an oil port w/cap.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2015)

What's the serial #? Frame size? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn, those rims had me at hello.
Chris


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cool and just the right amount of wear. Another request for the serial number?


----------



## kccomet (Mar 23, 2015)

i guess i should know the number by memory by now but i dont. its a250 something, as far as size, its just the right size. sorry guys the bikes where i have to move a half dozen bikes to get to it. ive got way too much bike clutter


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 23, 2015)

She's a beauty ..
   Love to see the block chains on these too....
 All the Earlier versions have ball end stays & Flat fork crown top (like yours).


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 23, 2015)

That's an awesome bike! I would put in the registry: http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2015)

That bicycle is a thing of beauty,congratulations.


----------

